# I have carnps but do I have IBS?



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi this is Taylor's friend sometimes I get craps but do I have IBS?I don't know!Or is it sideacks because sometimes I eat and I get sideacks!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im sorry, i couldnt tell you from what you describe weather or not you have IBS. Sorry Skaters friend!If you are really worried you should talk to your mum or dad, and ask them to take yuo to the doctor.Its probably nothing though if its just occassionally.Don't panic


----------

